# A fine example of spinning & weaving .....(with beads!)



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry! ... couldn't resist it! .... but they are the experts!


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Good take on it Hilary ????????????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

They sure are and oh so pretty. We all need to take a lesson. lol


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I bit, just hope they don't. :sm17:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Now that would a challenge to duplicate!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dream catcher I would think would be close.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great picture!!!!


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is great, Hilary. I love it. It is both beauty and perfection.


----------



## WVfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree....beautiful and perfection!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

They are the experts. There is nothing more beautiful!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Great picture


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just lovely! Thanks for posting this gorgeous picture!

Hazel


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Creative little devils! Great photo!


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

GREAT SHOT. You're absolutely correct. :sm24:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Charlotte does such fine work :sm24: My stepdaughter and I used to sit on the front porch when she was small and watch the spiders in their beautiful webs. She named them all Charlotte!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

sbeth53 said:


> Charlotte does such fine work :sm24: My stepdaughter and I used to sit on the front porch when she was small and watch the spiders in their beautiful webs. She named them all Charlotte!


Awww....that is so sweet.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My hubby runs the other way when Charlotte comes on TV his daughter used to watch it 4 or 5 times a week she loved that movie so do I. I still cry at the end. lol


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful picture! Nature at her best,


----------

